# Screwfix Patina



## Newbie_Neil (21 Apr 2006)

Hi all

Is the Screwfix Patina any good, or do you recommend another brand?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Alf (21 Apr 2006)

I think that's the only stuff there is, isn't it? Patina being more of a brand name than a generic name. S'where I got mine anyway.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (21 Apr 2006)

Neil,
yep AFAIK it's the only one. I got mine from a local decorator's merchants

I like it a lot. It does require a fair bit of rubbing in but the finish is, IMHO, bullet proof.

Andy


----------



## Jake (21 Apr 2006)

Isn't it just a wipe-on polyurethane? In which case there are others around, Behlen for instance:

http://www.behlen.co.uk/Merchant2/merch ... =B610-0005

edit: not much help to Neil, as I haven't tried it.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Apr 2006)

Thanks all.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## dedee (21 Apr 2006)

Neil, if you want the full spec go here - it is not a water based urethane.

http://www.palacechemicals.co.uk/WEBSTUFF/1781700.pdf

Andy


----------



## Jake (21 Apr 2006)

Isn't it basically a solvent based poly gel though? Does seem to have other admixtures.

Maybe I'm just misinformed, can't recall where I read that.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Apr 2006)

Hi Andy

Thanks for the link.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2006)

Got mine from Screwfix and love it - particularly on ash as it brings out the grain superbly


----------



## RogerM (13 Aug 2006)

Patina seems to have disappeared from "Screwfix". Anyone got another source or an alternative product other than plain Danish Oil?


----------

